# Train Graveyard



## TK421 (May 29, 2011)

Howdy,

Following a failed explore of a car graveyard my fellow explorer Dobbo and I decided to brave the foulest weather and visit a train graveyard in North Yorkshire. The site has around 20 Mark 2 railway carriages in various liveries ranging from original BR Blue, Intercity, Regional Railway, Network South East, and a few that had been built in England, sold to Northern Ireland Railways, and then shipped back again. These carriages were originally at Sinderby, and were moved after the need to clear the site for the A1 widening project. There were a couple of large dogs on the site, but after a quick word with the local guy we were in cameras at the ready.

British Rail's second design of carriage was designated Mark 2. The Mark 2 has a semi-integral construction, giving it more strength than a Mark 1 in the event of an accident, although a key driver of the changed construction method was to overcome the serious corrosion problem point in the Mark 1 at the base of the body, where it was attached to the underframe. Other changes of design, such as the window units, were for the same reason, which had become a serious problem in Mark 1 vehicle maintenance costs. 

The Mark 2 coach was one of the mainstays of the InterCity network, but new rolling stock introduced in the post-privatisation era has nearly ended its use on main line inter-city routes. Since their withdrawal from most main line duties, Mark 2 coaches have played an increasing role on private rail tours, charter trains, and on heritage railways.

On with the photos:

Reflecting on their life:






Shunters hat:





Bit of spit n polish and it'll be reet:





BR had signs for absolutely everything:





Soap but no rope:





Brake pipe:





Tickets please: 





Fire notice:





Dusty seats, but not in terrible nick:





Pay your fare:





Northern Ireland Railways:





Once capable of 100mph, but no more:





Chris Green would turn in his grave, oh hang on, hes not dead!





Seats everywhere:





All of the coaches had 'lot' nunbers allocated and the fella there reckoned that they were up for auction soon so will probably go to the great railway scrapyard in the sky......or the strategic reserve

Plenty more on my Flickr site, enjoy!


----------



## dobbo79 (May 29, 2011)

Great pics mate and another great, damp, soggy explore by the TKDOB team..


----------



## dobbo79 (May 29, 2011)

*Train Graveyard - May 2011*

Here are a few of mine - few technical problems on the day with my trusty little camera and very soggy feet 

1. Blue Buffers



Train Graveyard - May 2011 by Dobbo79, on Flickr

2. Take your Seats PLease



Train Graveyard - May 2011 by Dobbo79, on Flickr

3. No Luggage in the gangway



Train Graveyard - May 2011 by Dobbo79, on Flickr

4.All Aboard!



Train Graveyard - May 2011 by Dobbo79, on Flickr

5. Showing off with Panoramic!



Train Graveyard - May 2011 by Dobbo79, on Flickr

6. Mossy Buffers



Train Graveyard - May 2011 by Dobbo79, on Flickr

7. Through the Window



Train Graveyard - May 2011 by Dobbo79, on Flickr

8. Moving at High Speed



Train Graveyard - May 2011 by Dobbo79, on Flickr

The next stop is where this service terminates 
Thanks for looking


----------



## Simon-G (May 29, 2011)

Absoloutely fantastic pics Guys thanks for posting really enjoyed them, couldn't pick a favorourite they were all excellent.

Simon


----------



## Snips86x (May 30, 2011)

These are fantastic images you have here. However, if I may be so bold, saturation is a little too much. Great post otherwise.


----------



## TK421 (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for your comments guys, and 'anpanman' yes you may so bold mate, no offence taken, each to their own chap!!


----------



## dobbo79 (May 30, 2011)

*high fives TK421*
Great pics - my feet are only just drying out! I think ive developed WEBBING!!!! 

Nothing wrong with being bold, critisism accepted  These carriages needed to see a bit of colour


----------



## Foxylady (May 30, 2011)

Absolutely cracking pics both of you. I love the rich green of the grass and the other colours when it's a moisty day. Fabulous little explore that, too.
Cheers.


----------



## TK421 (May 30, 2011)

Hey up there lovely Foxylady, many thanks for your kind words, you cannot beat an old train or 20


----------



## nelly (May 30, 2011)

I like this, I could spend a long time mooching around these


----------



## fluffy5518 (May 30, 2011)

Hey guys !! Cool pics and a good explore !! I was under the impression that this lot went for scrap when they cleared the site at Sinderby !! I really hope the guy that owns these is reading this cos i cant believe thay anyone can seriously expect these vehicles to be fit for anything other than the great big carriage sdgs in the sky. To move each of these vehicles from one place to another is approx £1000 each so thats £20000 add to this the fact that they must have originally been moved to Sinderby.Thats now £40000 !! Add to this the purchase cost, say a min £1000 each Now thats £60000 and thats without the land rental for XX number of years and i would imagine that your close on £100000 !! All this for a few pieces of rusty metal that are of use to no-one !! Tell me i'm wrong please !!!!


----------



## tommo (May 30, 2011)

nelly said:


> I like this, I could spend a long time mooching around these



echo that this is great and really like the colours in the pics


----------

